
Ajax: A New Approach to Web Applications - tosh
http://adaptivepath.org/ideas/ajax-new-approach-web-applications/
======
grzm
(2005)

------
GrumpyNl
Anyone here on HN tested this?

~~~
GrumpyNl
This comment was made under an other article.

